# All Saints Church. Billockby, Norfolk.



## Black Shuck (Jan 2, 2010)

On the way back from the Mill we stopped at All Saints Church, apparently built in around 1320 I think. In 1762 a feak storm descended over this part of Norfolk and a huge Ligtning Bolt hit the Church Tower and split it in Half down the Middle. In the following years the Nave lost its entire Strength and fell Headlong into the Chancel, the pics...


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 2, 2010)

Ooh, that's totally delightful. What a great find!
Fab pics, Shucky...couldn't quite see all of them as I'm having loading probs at the mo, but will hopefully see them when my puter's behaving itself again. 

EDIT: Ah, they've all loaded now I've posted!  Fabulous details. Good stuff.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 3, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Ooh, that's totally delightful. What a great find!
> Fab pics, Shucky...couldn't quite see all of them as I'm having loading probs at the mo, but will hopefully see them when my puter's behaving itself again.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, they've all loaded now I've posted!  Fabulous details. Good stuff.



Thanks for that Foxy. It was in fact quite spooky up there!


----------



## djrich (Jan 4, 2010)

Another excellent set of pics there BS


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 4, 2010)

great pics,looks a good find


----------



## smileysal (Jan 4, 2010)

Excellent pics mate, I love old churches. Ouch on that huge crack all down to the door. Very nice find, I like this a lot. 

 Sal


----------

